# Foodsaver Sealer Jar Lids



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

A little, old lady from down the road that I give excess fresh garden vegetables to just gave me a belated Christmas present. A Foodsaver V2865 food sealer. I tried to not accept it, but she insisted. She vehemently insisted that I take it and seemed quite proud that she could help me with sealing and freezing vegetables. She has had it for a year or so, has only used it once and does not see any need for it.

I did not have the heart to tell her that I already own a small commercial food sealer. I know she is maybe losing it a little because I have given her venison that I have sealed with my own sealer. Maybe she thinks that I have someone butcher for me.

Anyway, this bugger has the ability to seal jars which my sealer does not do. So my question is, has anyone used those special foodsaver lids that fit onto Ball jars and are they worth the price (which I have yet to look up)? Do they work well? Are they garbage? :shrug:

TRellis


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

My Foodsave is pretty old, but it has the tubing that seals jars. I never purchased anything special as far as lids.

Mine worked well for some dehydrated things I put in jars. But it's about given up the ghost and I purchased a small newer one about 2 years ago.

Ever since then, I have not been able to seal jars with the tubing with either one of them. So I'm confused about mine, and don't know about the lids you are asking about.

I'll watch and see if I learn something. Good score for you. If it made her happy to give it to you, then all is good, even if you had one.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, maybe I am missing something here....

There is a tube that has an identical plastic connector on each end. One end would go into the port on the sealer and I just assumed that the other end would go into some special lid that fits on Ball jars. I do not see how it would work for a regular Ball lid unless there is an additional part that I am missing.

Yeah, I am going to have to remember to seal any veggies that I give her in the future with the sealer that she gave me. Actually, I doubt that she would notice the difference.

TRellis


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah! Okay. maybe she gave you the tubing but not the other part.

It should look like what is in this link here:
http://www.midlandhardware.com/176752.html?gclid=CMfnru3-isMCFQQQ7Aod7i4AuA#.VLHs8CvF9v8

Do you have the round white thing? It should come with the sealer but you can get them separately if you need to.

Mine is made for wide mouth only. You can also get them for regular mouth size.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Bingo!!!

I am definitely missing the round, white thing...

You gotta love little old ladies... 

Thanks for the heads up on the missing part. I guess once I acquire one it should come with instructions.

So how do you like yours? Does it seal the jars well? Should it be used solely for dry items? Can you seal wet stuff with it?

TRellis


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

The attachments are about $10 and come in wide mouth and regular. I use it to seal my dried foods and I love it! You can reuse the lids too.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I have both the reg and wide mouth attachment and have used it a couple of times...meh. Spmetimes it works like it should, others times I have to fiddle with it.

What I "do" like, however, is that I can stick a jar with a lug lid or a one piece CT thread into one of the FS canisters and pull a really GOOD vacuum on them (DH got me all the FS attachments when he bought mine for Christmas a few years ago).

No way would I try to keep anything wet that way, but it works great for spices, dehydrated foods, yeast, etc.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Not only is it a great way to preserve your dehydrated food, but it is also a great way to break down grain/rice purchased in bulk.

I read that brown rice would not store well long-term, but I just opened a jar that I vacuum sealed three years ago, and I cannot tell any difference!

Normally, I use used flats for vacuum sealing, but I learned a lesson with some expensive organic rolled oats. From now on, whether the flat seals are new or used, I will always place a band on them. I walked past my sealed grain a couple of days ago and noticed a seal had broken and the lid was off. I bent down to pick up the jar so I could take it down to the kitchen to reseal. *Surprise*!! A mouse had found it first. A half-gallon jar that was more than 3/4 empty! That dirty little buggar.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used the regular and wide mouth with regular canning jar lids for decades. I have had them keep a seal for years. And re-used them a number of times. I love mine and it is pretty much the only way I do long term storage anymore.
I do wipe the lid and the top of the jar to make sure there is no debris to break the seal. Then I set the jar aside for a couple of days to see if the seal fails. If it does, there may be a nick on the jar but mostly the lid is not good anymore. 
But in all the years of sealing, I only had one lid fail in storage. Yuch- stale rolled oats.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Just now getting back here. 
Yeah, I like it a lot. It's just my last attempt failed and I'm not sure if it's because the jar had too much "space" in it, or my unit is defective.

And I agree with above that I don't think you could use it for anything liquid.

Nuts, powders, grains, dehydrated veg, etc. it's perfect.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have vaccum sealed oil. And powders like cocoa powder (a life without chocolate hardly qualifies as life.) For the powders I put in a circle of paper on topdof the powder to hold down the dust while the air is being withdrawn. 
I've never had cause to try sealing liquid but I wonder if floating a piece of plastic wrap might keep the liquid from going between the lid and jar. I just can't think of anything that I might like to do that is liquid as most everything I seal is dehydrated.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Mine works great on regular mouth lids, but most of the wide mouth seem to fail. Not sure why.


----------



## LowKey (Jan 15, 2015)

No problems with mine, seals the jar nicely.

Whatever you do, absolutely, positively, DO NOT vacuum seal a jar with any "wet" foods inside it, any foods you're putting in there need to be bone dry.

If you have any moisture in there and you vacuum seal it you've just created the perfect conditions for botulism, and nobody needs that!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So excited for this, I just got a foodsaver with the canning attachments from grandmother. It is an old unit that has been sitting, and the hoses need to be replaced. Will aquarium hose do? I've been to all my local stores that sell attachments, and none of them sell just the hose.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

TRellis said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> I am definitely missing the round, white thing...
> 
> ...


Unless you buy a special deal, when you buy a food saver, it comes with the hose but not the attachments. You have to buy the attachments seperately.
You can get the jar lid sealing pieces, you can also buy resealable plastic cannisters, and a few other various items that require the tube to use.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

My accessory hose came with the marinate box, if I recall correctly. And I purchased the two sizes of Mason jar lid sealers.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the hand held vacuum device - no heating element for sealing plastic. I got it from Cabella's when my big unit finally failed. 
But certainly vacuum sealing is not the same as canning. Canning sterilizes the contents with heat for safe storage, vacuum sealing does not. So the contents of jars for vacuum sealing must either be dry enough to keep from bacterial spoilage anyway or jars must be refridgerated or frozen and only keep some longer than non vacuum packed items. Vacuum packing keeps oils from going rancid or contents from getting stale by ambient moisture.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Unless you buy a special deal, when you buy a food saver, it comes with the hose but not the attachments. You have to buy the attachments separately.


After doing a bit of researching I came to the conclusion that usually only the hose comes with the sealer unit.

I have searched around here locally to see if anyone sells either the regular and/or wide mouth lid attachments, but no joy. Everyone knows what it is that I am asking for, but no one sells them. Guess I have to go online and order.

TRellis


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Have you checked tractor supply?
I bought mine at big R, which is a TSC type store.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Costco has them too.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Food saver sells them on their website. I've been using them for years.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> Food saver sells them on their website. I've been using them for years.


Me too.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I looked at Tractor Supply's website and did not see them listed.

Costco? I do not even know where there is a Costco. Do you not also have to be a member to shop there or something?

FoodSaver website... Are you sure they sell them on their website??? 

Only kidding!!! 

Yes, they can be bought on the Foodsaver website, but they do not accept Cabela "bucks" or what ever Cabela's call it. Over time I have spent a bunch at Cabela's and I have quite a bit of money built up on my membership card for there. More than enough to buy another food sealer, both lids and more. And they also sell both types of lids. I do think that I will have to pay for shipping though.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

TRellis


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes you do have to have a membership for Costco but in my opinion it's worth it as long as you have one close to you.


----------

